# Saggy Tail Syndrome



## jayzerus (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello all,

I have a 29 gallon tank, in which 2 German Blue Rams reside, along with 5 black skirt tetras, 4 blood fin tetras, a white cloud minnow, a yellow glofish and a bristlenose pleco.

Everything was going well until about three weeks ago - bear with me as this is hard to explain. One of my white cloud minnows started looking odd --> as in his tail started to "sag". It almost looked like he had a broken back or something. I would say it sagged at maybe a 5Ã‚Â° angle downward.

I didn't seem to affect his movement - he still swam well. It didn't affect his appetite - he was still one of the first to meet the food. I just looked odd.

And then he died.

All in all, it took about 2 weeks from beginning to end. About 2 weeks ago, one of my blood fins started exhibiting this, and late last week he also died. Now another blood fin tetra and the glofish are showing this saggy tail syndrome, so now I'm thinking its more than just coincidence / old age.

Water parameters are good. The only think I can think of is about a month ago I introduced a piece of driftwood. And then last week I put in two more. They were in the LFS tanks for over two months, so I can't imagine that would be it?

Anybody have any ideas? Should I start saying my goodbyes to everyone? I thought about setting up my 5 gal as a QT tank, but I don't know what kind of meds to give them.


----------



## jayzerus (Jun 23, 2011)

2nd Bloodfin died late last night. Things aren't looking good for the glofish.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

The drop could be a curve in the spine or damage to it? That may be caused by a number of things; old age, genetic defects/weakness, injuries, and I think certain pathogens? If your GBR are a pair, and they've spawned, the curves could be a result of the rams attacking the fish that try to sneak an egg or two. A couple pictures would help too.


----------

